# Matthews BlackMax for 300, is that a good deal?



## TritonBill

Someone I know has a Matthew's BlackMax for around 300.00. Is that a good deal? Maybe 5 yrs old.

This would be my first compound bow and I'd be deer hunting with it. I've shot an older compound bow before when I was in my teens but it was only like a 45lb. 

Just kickin the idea around of getting back into deer hunting and trying bow hunting....

Thoughts??


----------



## TritonBill

Darn, guess he sold it already but he sold it for 450.00


----------



## M.Magis

If it makes you feel better, someone paid way too much.


----------



## TritonBill

Is 300 to much for that bow?


----------



## DrZ

I think so. There are a lot better deals out there if you are looking for a used bow. In my oppinion Mathews bows are overpriced. Don't get me wrong, they make a good bow..... Kinda the same way Starbucks makes a good cup of coffee.

I think 300 bucks is a bit much, people are willing to pay it, but you will get a lot more bow for your money if you buy something that says PSE, Hoyt, or Martin on the limb instead of the word "Mathews".


----------



## M.Magis

I don't know what kind of Hoyts DrZ has been pricing, but their top bows cost just as much as Mathews. While I do think the high end bows are over priced these days (even though I own one ), that wasn't the question and I'm certain TritonBill's not concerned what we think of Mathews new bow prices. Bows really don't hold their value well, and though they cost about $700 new, at 1 year old a person may be lucky to get $500 out of one in mint condition. At 2 years old, it get's tough to get much more that $400 for one. For a 5 year old bow, I think $300 would be fair, assuming it's in very good condition, and comes with some accessories. At the same time, you should be able to find a newer one for the same price.


----------



## DrZ

MMagis, I don't disagree with you. I wasn't talking about new bow prices, They all make some expensive ones. It just seems to me like there are a lot of people that want a Mathews, so they tend to hold their value a lot better. You won't find many good deals on them because there a lot of people who are willing to pay $450 for a used one. I can honestly say, I don't have any brand loyalty here. Just trying to point the direction twords the good deals. 

If you really want some good deals, do some ebay searches on bows like Clearwater, Storm, Forge, and Champion. Used bows from small companies like these are usually way underpriced. And all the above companies made some high quality stuff.


----------



## M.Magis

I agree with you, and I too don't feel like they're any better than most other bows. It's just that I've seen so many "best brand" pissing matches on archery sites that I just ASSumed that's where it was going.  The bow market is so competitive these days, I don't think there's a bad bow out there, and it's very easy to get a quality new bow for $3-400.


----------



## crankus_maximus

See my post on my new bow. I got an awesome little bow (setup to boot) for around $500. Totally pleased with its performance.


----------



## TritonBill

I pulled the trigger on a new Hoyt ViperTec 50-60#... I got a decent deal on it and it felt right when shooting.

http://www.hoyt.com/products/vipertec.tpl?cart=1127149838170725


----------



## DrZ

Nice bow Bill, you can't go wrong with that! I'm sure you will have no complaints.


----------

